# MSI Command Center funktioniert nicht



## 9Strike (3. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe schon länger Probleme mit dem MSI Command Center. Er war immer sehr, schwer zu beschreiben,  "laggy". In etwa so wie wenn man mit einem 70€ Andriodphone nach 6 Monaten Benutzung versucht ein Spiel zu spielen, Eingabe verzögert etc.

Das war aber nicht so schlimm ich hab den eh nur gebraucht um meine Lüftergeschwindigkeit einzustellen (OC geht bei meinem i5 4590 nicht). Jetzt startet er, und nach dem er stürzt er sofort ab, bzw Windows sagt das Programm wird nicht richtig funktioniert. Adminrechte ändern hier nichts.


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo 9Strike,
bitte mal die aktuelle Version von der Webseite runterladen.
Am besten auch gleich prüfen, ob noch ein aktuelle BIOS für Dein Board verfügbar ist.

Des Weiteren auch alle Windows Updates einspielen.


----------



## 9Strike (3. Juni 2015)

Die Version ist aktuell (1.0.0.95), Bios auch. Hab es beides zusammen geupdatet, danach konnte man den CC erst quasi gar nicht mehr benutzen, inzwischen stürzt er erst nach einer Minute oder so ab. Windows Updates hab ich auch schon gemacht. Hat vielleicht noch jemand Probleme mit dem CC?


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo 9Strike,
welches Mainboard und welches OS besitzt Du?

Hast Du mal versucht einen anderen Benutzer anzulegen und das CC in dem Profil zu starten?


----------



## 9Strike (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe (noch) Windows 7 64bit und in meinem PC ist das MSI H97 Gaming 3 (MS-7918).
Das mit einem anderen Nutzer habe ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juni 2015)

Hi,
habe es gerade auf nem Z97 SLO Krait Edition getestet.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Am besten mal deinstallieren und mit CCleaner die Registry und Cookies löschen.
Anschliessend als Administrator ausführen und neu installieren.


----------



## 9Strike (3. Juni 2015)

Danke, dann werde ich das gleich mal machen.


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juni 2015)

Bitte berichte, ob es geholfen hat.


----------



## Masgrin (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir offenbaren sich auch diverse Probleme mit der MSI Software.

1) MSI Comand Center 
Die Software startet aber freezed. Es sind keinerlei Einstellungen oder sonstiges möglich.

2) Live Update 6 
Die Software startet aber stürzt dann erst einmal ab. Ich habe dann nach mehreren Versuchen 
diverse Updates (kein BIOS!) fahren können. Jedoch ist es so, dass wenn die Software abstürzt, 
diese sich die erledigten Updates nicht merkt und quasi auf den Ursprung zurückspringt.

Hat sonst noch einer das Problem bzw. weiß Rat?

Ich werde heute Abend erst einmal alle MSI Anwendungen deinstallieren, alle Board Treiber 
von der MSI Seite noch einmal aufspielen und dann zumindest versuchen, das Comand Center
zum laufen zu bringen.

Gruß,
Masgrin


----------



## MSIToWi (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
bitte installiere und führe die Programme als Administrator aus.

Welches OS nutzt Du?


----------



## Masgrin (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,

ich nutze Win7 64-Bit

Gruß,
Masgrin


----------



## MSIToWi (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,
das sollte funktionieren.
Bitte aktuellste Version von der MSI Seite laden.


----------



## mr-croxx (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich selbst habe seit einigen Monaten das Z97 Gaming 7 und musste gleich bei der ersten (Neu-)Installation feststellen, dass es etliche Probleme gab: Das Command Center hing sich auf, das Eco Center teilte sich selbiges Schicksal. Wohl gemerkt: Ich habe alle Programme direkt von der MSI-Seite heruntergeladen und peinlich genau darauf geachtet, dass ich die richtige Version beziehe. Geholfen hat es trotzdem nicht. Also habe ich daraufhin mein Betriebssystem erneut installiert, Windows-Updates gezogen und das Spiel von vorne gespielt. Dieses Mal habe ich aber die auf der CD mitgelieferten Treiber/Programme installiert und nur zum Teil durch neuere Verisonen von der Supportseite ersetzt. Ergebins: Erst lief alles, dann wieder folgte der "freeeze" 

Kurz bevor ich das Mainboard zurück schicken wollte (14-Tage waren noch nicht vorbei), bin ich nach langer Suche und Recherche auf interessante Rückmeldungen gestoßen, die sich mit dem "Live Update" beschäftigten. Offensichtlich ist dies Programm definitiv ein Quell fortwährender Ergernisse. Und tatsächlich: Ich habe bei meinem zweiten Versuch (nachträglich) den "Live Updater" installiert und damit war ich quasi wieder "back to square one" (freeeeze). 

Die Lösung ist Folgende (durch mehrere Mitleidende bestätigt): 
1. Ihr  m ü s s t Windoof komplett neu aufsetzen, sofern der Live-Updater einmal installiert war (ja, echt jetzt).
2. Ihr solltest erst alle Windoof-Updates installieren und auch die entsprechenden MS-Frameworks für die MSI-Treiber/Programme.
3. Ihr solltest nie und unter keinen Umständen das LiveUpdater-Dingens installieren und Updates einfach selbst durchführen. 

Seitdem ich das befolge, habe ich keine Hänger und keine Crashes mehr in allen MSI-Programmen. Das einzige Programm, dass immer wieder etwas bockig ist, ist das ECO-Center. Tipps wie "aktuellste Verison" laden sind definitiv nicht hilfreich sondern eher noch  auslöser des Problems, da der Live Updater offensichtlich das Alphastadium nie verlassen hat. Schade eigentlich, denn der Rest der Programme ist gut und auch das Board ist "Bombe" und ich möchte kein anderes mehr haben.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Gruß

croxx


----------

